# Straight Lines with Gouache



## Carrie Guarino (Feb 13, 2019)

I have a painting that I have done freehand, but now want to change it so that the lines are absolutely straight. I am using a new canvas and gouache. I have tried masking tape and painters tape, but the paint bleeds under both of those. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I accomplish my goal? Thank you.


----------



## ri-1000-100-100 (Feb 19, 2019)

See the video for tips on masking fluid lots tested; 





Good luck!


Ri


----------

